# Scared



## Dave1977 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello everyone,I am wondering if you can put my mind at rest. I am 30 years old male and have been struggling on and off with digestive issues for the last few years. I had a virus in 2004 (before that I was reasonably okay) and had complaints of stomach pains, and constipation. I had several blood tests which were all fine and had a Barium Enema late 04 which was fine and a Barium Meal in early 05 which was fine.During the course of the investigations all that has ever turned up has been the old pile and on one occasion low B12 which was fine when checked again 6 mths later.I had a nasty bout of sickness and diarreahea in April this year and since then my stomach (IBS) type pains have been playing up again. I went to the doctor as after the illness I was constipated again and he gave me laxatives which went the opposite so had Fibogel which made me heavily bloated. On occasions I have piles type pain with mucus and small amounts of bright red blood streaked on my stoolI seem to have trouble eating certain foods and have become a lot less tolerant to beers but basically after repeatedly badgering my doctor who seems to think its nothing he said ‘what do you want us to do?’. He agreed to send me for a Sigmoidoscopy which I have next Tuesday and since then Ive treated myself on a basic Candida diet which has helped somewhat.I haven’t lost any weight and can exercise okay but I cant help worrying the docs will find cancer particularly as the symptoms seemed to have gone into remission a few mths backThanksDave


----------

